# Difficult topic - my new neighbor lets his yard look like a jungle



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I have had 3 separate families live next door to me over the last 30+ years at my home and every one of them maintained a nice yard and shrubs. One neighbor at this home had a pro do a full-on landscape job and it must have cost at least 7-10k dollars - was outstanding to see.

House was latter foreclosed on, became a dump for years, third family moved in and cleaned it all up, but now they are gone too.

My present 4th new neighbor is a real nice guy, but works huge hours as a policeman and he just barely mows his lawn and everything else is getting really over-grown with weeds etc. Looks awful from my driveway.

I don't want to get my HOA involved or call the city inspector dept either. I can't build a privacy fence - what to do?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Tough call, but the nice guy's visual pollution will bring down values of his neighbors homes, ie your home. Pick up the phone and call the HOA and City or live with it since he doesn't have a service.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Call the city. End of story and nothing to feel bad about. We all have to follow the rules, he's no exception.

Earlier in the year I was about to call on one of mine then I saw the inspector drive by as I was enoying a mow. You'll are thinking the same thing.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

How big is your city and does the cop work for the same city where you live?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Have you asked to take care of it for him every once in awhile if he is busy with work. Talk to him first. My neighbors all look out for each other with stuff like this.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I live with it. 3 of the 5 lawns I see from my front porch a crap and the other 2 are just ok. But I'm not gonna be petty and call the HOA. Nothing is more annoying about living in an HOA than someone reporting you to the board instead of just having a conversation. Not everyone wants to or has time to spend massive amounts of time and money on their yard. There was a long period of my young adult life that I had very little time to keep up with all the yard stuff and very little money to dump into it so I totally get it. It's annoying to look at it but if it bothered me that much to call and turn someone into the HOA or the city I would move somewhere without neighbors. Living in a neighborhood means living next to people that probably will never have the same standards as you, just part of it. Don't like living next to people then move to the country with acreage. Besides, If it's bad enough for the HOA to get involved they probably already have.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I embrace and welcome it. Makes all of my work in the yard really **POP** :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> I embrace and welcome it. Makes all of my work in the yard really **POP** :thumbup:


This. And what @Cory said. The only move I'll make again would be somewhere in the country.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I'd be cautious to call the city if he is a police officer he may have "Connections" that will reveal who complained. HOA is likely your best bet, they will notify him and keep you anonymous. It's unfortunate that it has to go to that but I personally could not take such an unsightly yard, even if it was down the street. Best of luck to you.

One of my neighbors never cuts her hedges. So I asked her if she minded that I cut them. She said no problem. After I cut them the one time, she hired a landscape company.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Austinite said:


> HOA is likely your best bet, they will notify him and keep you anonymous.


That's what annoys me the most about people reporting crap to the HOA. If you don't have the balls to say something to your neighbors then you should keep your mouth shut. If you have already talked to them about the problem and they don't want to do anything about it then fine, call the board. But turning a neighbor into the HOA without first saying something to them is the adult version of tattle tailing. Such a childish thing to do and makes your neighborhood less neighborly.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Cory said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > HOA is likely your best bet, they will notify him and keep you anonymous.
> ...


lol. You do realize the world is filled with various personalities, hence the varying advice he is getting. Not everyone will be exactly the way you want them to be. Most people are not confrontational and it has nothing to do with being an "Adult". - What happens when he talks to the neighbor and he does nothing about it? Then is it OK? Well guess who he thinks called the HOA at that point.

Anyway, OP just wants some advice, I think we should stay on topic.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> Have you asked to take care of it for him every once in awhile if he is busy with work. Talk to him first. My neighbors all look out for each other with stuff like this.


Good idea.

I think that I will talk with him next time he is mowing, not to complain, but to ask this busy policeman if he wouldn't mind me hitting his weeds with a wacker now and then as a favor to him.

Just the other day, I saw him having trouble with his mower. He kept turning it over and looking under the deck. So I, mechanically inclined, offered my help.

I removed the covers from the belt drive system and low and behold, the drive belt to the front wheels had slipped off the pulley on the end of the crankshaft (PTO).

I put the belt back on, adjusted the belt tension device and he was off mowing again.

He's a nice young man and I bet he will say yes to my offer.

Thanks TLF folks for your various inputs about my question.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> How big is your city and does the cop work for the same city where you live?


I had the same thought. He works for the city next to mine. No doubt has LEO buddies in our/my city.

See my response to another post to see what I will do next.

Hint, it's very positive and helpful. The best way to go IMHO.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Cory said:


> I live with it. 3 of the 5 lawns I see from my front porch a crap and the other 2 are just ok. But I'm not gonna be petty and call the HOA. Nothing is more annoying about living in an HOA than someone reporting you to the board instead of just having a conversation. Not everyone wants to or has time to spend massive amounts of time and money on their yard. There was a long period of my young adult life that I had very little time to keep up with all the yard stuff and very little money to dump into it so I totally get it. It's annoying to look at it but if it bothered me that much to call and turn someone into the HOA or the city I would move somewhere without neighbors. Living in a neighborhood means living next to people that probably will never have the same standards as you, just part of it. Don't like living next to people then move to the country with acreage. Besides, If it's bad enough for the HOA to get involved they probably already have.


I think you "hit the nail on the head", thanks.

I don't like people to go around behind me if there is some issue. I'm a friendly guy and can admit to mistakes and differences if they are valid.

Thanks again for your insight to my topic.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Austinite You can have a conversation without being confrontational, you don't have the be a jerk about it. You could say something like "Hey man! I know you work crazy hours. The HOA can be crazy about unkept landscaping, just thought I would let you know since you're new to the neighborhood. If you need some help every now and then let me know, I would be happy to help."

If every conversation you have with your neighbors is confrontational then I would suggest moving somewhere with friendlier people.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I'd grab some beer and head over to talk to your neighbor and get to know each other.

So what if his lawn is totally out of control? I get it's not up to your standards. Ok. You can have an epic yard regardless. He probably hates that you make him look bad. You probably hate that he's hurting your property value or not keeping it up. I get that.

But you and he both seem to jump to the "get the other guy in trouble with some authority" step.

No wonder the hazmat team came out on your provocative sticker. They had a policeman call in a complaint, and it seems like you're purposefully escalating it. What a waste of everyone's time and money on what is fundamentally a relationship and communication issue.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Cory said:


> @Austinite You can have a conversation without being confrontational, you don't have the be a jerk about it. You could say something like "Hey man! I know you work crazy hours. The HOA can be crazy about unkept landscaping, just thought I would let you know since you're new to the neighborhood. If you need some help every now and then let me know, I would be happy to help."
> 
> If every conversation you have with your neighbors is confrontational then I would suggest moving somewhere with friendlier people.


 :thumbup:


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I personally don't care what my neighbors' lawns/yards look like. In fact, in a way, I love it when it looks like crap because then my yard looks way better. It's like a 7/10 chick that goes out to the club with a 2/10 chick so she looks like a 10. lol I also like it when a neighbor has a nice yard because then I have some friendly competition.

I agree that tattling to the HOA is childish, immature, unneighborly and basically shows a lack of confidence and people skills to have a grown up conversation. Man up and stop being a wimp. And has been mentioned by others, it's not really that difficult to broach the topic in a friendly and neighborly manner. I personally hate petty people that report to HOAs or bylaw. I also believe in freedom, including freedom to do whatever you want to your property. I understand that people have to abide by HOA rules and should be aware of them when moving into such a neighborhood but I leave it to the HOA to do the policing. Maybe if I was in the middle of trying to sell my property and my very next door neighbor had such an unsightly yard that it's affecting the sale then I would talk to the owner first.

Also, you never know what else is going on in someone's life that makes yard work such a low priority for them. Just because they're putting on a smiling face when they see you doesn't mean they're not struggling to keep it together inside. They could be fighting cancer or have a loved one doing so, in the middle of a divorce, family issues, custody issues with kids, debt etc etc etc.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I say go ask if you can help out.
A)He's a nice guy. Be a nice guy too.
B)He's your neighbor. Be neighborly.
C)He's a policeman. Ya never know when that might come in handy.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> I personally don't care what my neighbors' lawns/yards look like. In fact, in a way, I love it when it looks like crap because then my yard looks way better. It's like a 7/10 chick that goes out to the club with a 2/10 chick so she looks like a 10. lol I also like it when a neighbor has a nice yard because then I have some friendly competition.
> 
> I agree that tattling to the HOA is childish, immature, unneighborly and basically shows a lack of confidence and people skills to have a grown up conversation. Man up and stop being a wimp. And has been mentioned by others, it's not really that difficult to broach the topic in a friendly and neighborly manner. I personally hate petty people that report to HOAs or bylaw. I also believe in freedom, including freedom to do whatever you want to your property. I understand that people have to abide by HOA rules and should be aware of them when moving into such a neighborhood but I leave it to the HOA to do the policing. Maybe if I was in the middle of trying to sell my property and my very next door neighbor had such an unsightly yard that it's affecting the sale then I would talk to the owner first.
> 
> Also, you never know what else is going on in someone's life that makes yard work such a low priority for them. Just because they're putting on a smiling face when they see you doesn't mean they're not struggling to keep it together inside. They could be fighting cancer or have a loved one doing so, in the middle of a divorce, family issues, custody issues with kids, debt etc etc etc.





Cory said:


> I live with it. 3 of the 5 lawns I see from my front porch a crap and the other 2 are just ok. But I'm not gonna be petty and call the HOA. Nothing is more annoying about living in an HOA than someone reporting you to the board instead of just having a conversation. Not everyone wants to or has time to spend massive amounts of time and money on their yard. There was a long period of my young adult life that I had very little time to keep up with all the yard stuff and very little money to dump into it so I totally get it. It's annoying to look at it but if it bothered me that much to call and turn someone into the HOA or the city I would move somewhere without neighbors. Living in a neighborhood means living next to people that probably will never have the same standards as you, just part of it. Don't like living next to people then move to the country with acreage. Besides, If it's bad enough for the HOA to get involved they probably already have.


Outstanding responses imo! I hate that HOA stuff swore I'd never move into another neighborhood that had one then we found a house we really liked with a lot we really liked lol and the wife likes being in a neighborhood.

Anyways my neighborhood is new and so for the past couple months we get new people in the neighborhood every few weeks. Out of probably 12 houses complete 3 have the lawn looking correct to good imo. The other 9 are people who just bought a mower and push it around the yard and leave stuff all uneven or dont trim etc. I dont judge because up until very recently i did zero yard work and still need alot of improvements only difference is a hired a company to do it while i got the hang of it so the house never looked poorly while i practiced.

I live in a cul-de-sac where only mine and the house in front are built. First day i met them talked about a bunch of things but one of them was "hey if i ever do something to annoy you etc feel free to come or call me and let me know" i am aware that i currently treat the cul-de-sac like its mine i have parked my 20' trailer there over night currently i have 3 cars parked there because i sealed the driveway and not supposed to drive on it for a day etc.

I got lucky though so far as the neighbors are like minded in the sense of the hoa. I planted some 75 green giant arborvitae recently and he came over asking to see how it came out. Told him i would have liked to have done it sooner but it took the hoa 6 weeks to get back to me he was blown away I even had to ask them lol.

And as for people going through stuff absolutely true also. Last summer i moved in here and went to town leveling the lawn bought a greensmower fertilized etc for like a month then my dad died and i went to miami for months. Luckily i was in a place where it wasnt hard to pay $300 a month to someone to do the maintenance but if i couldnt that would have been the last thing on my mind. More important to have a peaceful life with good neighbors then have a nice view when i look at someones house.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I'd grab some beer and head over to talk to your neighbor and get to know each other.
> 
> So what if his lawn is totally out of control? I get it's not up to your standards. Ok. You can have an epic yard regardless. He probably hates that you make him look bad. You probably hate that he's hurting your property value or not keeping it up. I get that.
> 
> ...


I was surprised that so many people believed my little tale about my spreader with the atomic decal and my neighbor.

I made up the story for a laugh.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> Have you asked to take care of it for him every once in awhile if he is busy with work. Talk to him first. My neighbors all look out for each other with stuff like this.


This. He's a cop, protecting the city, it would be a good thing to give the guy a hand with this stuff. Tell him you're a lawn care nut and weeding is your therapy, and to thank him for his service to the community you'd love to touch up his yard a bit when you are already doing yours.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you asked to take care of it for him every once in awhile if he is busy with work. Talk to him first. My neighbors all look out for each other with stuff like this.
> ...


100% this. I've never heard anyone say that they were sad they knew a police officer when they had some trouble with the po-po. Buy the man a dinner, cut his yard, and invite him over for BBQ on the 4th with some adult beverages. Most officers I know are hard-working, and responsible adults. I guarantee you that if you're able to help him out, he'll be there for you. Don't involve the HOA, unless it is an imminent threat to your property, and weeds don't count. That's what the 3'-5' PreM buffer is for.

Here's another thought, why not pay for a season of lawn care for him? You'd not have to take care of the labor portion, and he'd have someone else to talk to if they messed it up. LOL


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > I'd grab some beer and head over to talk to your neighbor and get to know each other.
> ...


I've heard worse, true stories - not far fetched at all


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > I'd grab some beer and head over to talk to your neighbor and get to know each other.
> ...


Your OP gave no indication this was for a laugh. Im locking this as it has no added value to continue any further.


----------

